# Tag mp3 dans Finder absent



## imac_001 (10 Avril 2013)

Voilà pour certains albums que je télécharge les étiquettes dans le Finder est sur fond noir ds un carré avec une note blanche est absent et des fois y sont d'offices.

Comment faire quand les étiquettes sont absentes pour pouvoir mettre des étisquettes justement ???

Merci


----------



## r e m y (10 Avril 2013)

Colle une image de la pochette en passant par iTunes
Mais tu devrais changer de site de vente en ligne pour un site vendant des fichiers correctement taggués!


----------



## imac_001 (10 Avril 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Colle une image de la pochette en passant par iTunes
> Mais tu devrais changer de site de vente en ligne pour un site vendant des fichiers correctement taggués!



Ca fonctionne mais uniquement ds Itunes, dans le Finder ça ne fonctionne pas


----------



## r e m y (10 Avril 2013)

quelle version de iTunes? (car il y avait un bug sur quelques versions précédentes)


----------



## imac_001 (10 Avril 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> quelle version de itunes? (car il y avait un bug sur quelques versions précédentes)



11.0.2


----------



## r e m y (10 Avril 2013)

Alors les pochettes que tu colles dans iTunes devraient s'afficher dans le Finder

Tu procèdes comment pour coller les pochettes dans iTUnes?

(au fait, ce sont bien des mp3! pas des .wav ? car les wav ne comportent pas de tag ID3 et iTunes stocke les infos à part du ficheir. Du coup, iTunes retrouve bien ces infos, mais pas le Finder)


----------



## imac_001 (10 Avril 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Alors les pochettes que tu colles dans iTunes devraient s'afficher dans le Finder
> 
> Tu procèdes comment pour coller les pochettes dans iTUnes?
> 
> (au fait, ce sont bien des mp3! pas des .wav ? car les wav ne comportent pas de tag ID3 et iTunes stocke les infos à part du ficheir. Du coup, iTunes retrouve bien ces infos, mais pas le Finder)



oui bien mp3 

Ben je glisse une photo que j'ai enregistrer dans mes images via le site google ???

Y a-t-il une méthode particulière ??? :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (10 Avril 2013)

Une fois que tu as glissé l'image, fais un cmd-R sur le titre en question pour que le fichier correspondant soit affiché dans le Finder.

Il n'y a pas de raison que l'image ainsi collée ne s'affiche pas dans le Finder


----------



## imac_001 (10 Avril 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Une fois que tu as glissé l'image, fais un cmd-R sur le titre en question pour que le fichier correspondant soit affiché dans le Finder.
> 
> Il n'y a pas de raison que l'image ainsi collée ne s'affiche pas dans le Finder



Ca fonctionne pas tjs ça se met ds itunes mais pas ds le finder


----------



## r e m y (10 Avril 2013)

et quand tu fais cmd-I dans iTunes, sur l'onglet "Illustration" tu as bien l'image?


----------



## imac_001 (10 Avril 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> et quand tu fais cmd-I dans iTunes, sur l'onglet "Illustration" tu as bien l'image?



Oui nickel


----------



## r e m y (10 Avril 2013)

alors je ne comprends pas d'où ça peut venir.... as-tu essayé de redémarrer? (ou a minima de relancer le Finder?)


----------



## imac_001 (10 Avril 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> alors je ne comprends pas d'où ça peut venir.... as-tu essayé de redémarrer? (ou a minima de relancer le Finder?)



Et en plus quand je fais comm r y a rien qui se passe bue bizarre


----------



## r e m y (10 Avril 2013)

Tu veux dire que cmd-R sur un titre d'iTunes n'affiche pas le fichier correspondant dans le Finder?

Pourtant ça devrait.... et c'est important car je voudrais vérifier que le fichier modifié quand tu glisses une image est bien le même fichier que celui qui n'affiche pas l'image dans le Finder (au cas où iTunes ait dupliqué les fichiers et en modifie un autre que celui que tu regardes)

A defaut de cmd-R, fais un clic-droit puis choisis "afficher dans le Finder"


----------



## imac_001 (10 Avril 2013)

imac_001 a dit:


> Et en plus quand je fais comm r y a rien qui se passe bue bizarre



Punaise ça fonctionne hey hey fallait faire clic droit au fait, apparemment comm r ne fonctionne pas bizarre bru coooooool :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (10 Avril 2013)

Et en accédant au fichier ainsi, l'image de la pochette est bien affichée dans le Finder?

Si c'est le cas alors c'est parce qu'iTunes duplique les fichiers que tu lui donnes en en créant une copie dans le dossier iTunes Library (à l'intérieur du dossier Musiques).
C'est CE fichier qui est modifié quand tu ajoutes l'image (et pas le fichier d'origine que tu avais téléchargé).

Tu peux poubeliser le fichier d'origine.


----------



## imac_001 (10 Avril 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Et en accédant au fichier ainsi, l'image de la pochette est bien affichée dans le Finder?
> 
> Si c'est le cas alors c'est parce qu'iTunes duplique les fichiers que tu lui donnes en en créant une copie dans le dossier iTunes Library (à l'intérieur du dossier Musiques).
> C'est CE fichier qui est modifié quand tu ajoutes l'image (et pas le fichier d'origine que tu avais téléchargé).
> ...



Ok et si je fais un copié coller du fichier de librairy vers le finder ça fonctionnera ???

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h07 ----------

Ca va rémy j'ai poubeliser l'original et j'ai recopié celui de <librairy ds le Finder hey hey 

Merci en tout cas, c'est cool :rateau:


----------



## r e m y (10 Avril 2013)

imac_001 a dit:


> Ok et si je fais un copié coller du fichier de librairy vers le finder ça fonctionnera ???
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h07 ----------
> 
> ...



Quel intérêt de recopier le fichier? Ca t'en fait 2 exemplaires!


----------



## imac_001 (10 Avril 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> Quel intérêt de recopier le fichier? Ca t'en fait 2 exemplaires!



Ben parce que sinon je dois chaque fois aller ds le librairy, car ds le Finder (l'original les etiquette ne se mettent pas)


----------



## r e m y (10 Avril 2013)

CTRL-Espace pour activer Spotlight, tu tapes une partie du titre et tu trouves ton fichier!

(et le library,  c'est un dossier du Finder! et à l'intérieur de ce dossier, tu verras que ta musique est parfaitement rangée)


----------



## imac_001 (10 Avril 2013)

r e m y a dit:


> CTRL-Espace pour activer Spotlight, tu tapes une partie du titre et tu trouves ton fichier!
> 
> (et le library,  c'est un dossier du Finder! et à l'intérieur de ce dossier, tu verras que ta musique est parfaitement rangée)



Ok ok cool Rémy merci bcp hey hey.
Je te souhaite une bonne soirée


----------

